# USA Import Echolot



## mokki (11. Mai 2012)

Hi,

hat jemand erfahrungen damit, ein Echolot aus amiland zu importieren? Kann ich sowas machen und hier einsetzen, oder sind z.b. die Anschlüsse dann ein Problem? 
Was ist mit Strom? Müsste doch eigentlich alles das selbe sein, oder?


----------



## mokki (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: USA Import Echolot*

und kann man die amerikanischen Echolote auf das europäische metrische System umstellen?
also statt feet ind Meter die Tiefe angeben lassen?
Haben die auch 12 V. ?

Fragen über fragen, weiss keiner Rat?


----------



## ullsok (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: USA Import Echolot*



mokki schrieb:


> und kann man die amerikanischen Echolote auf das europäische metrische System umstellen?
> also statt feet ind Meter die Tiefe angeben lassen?
> Haben die auch 12 V. ?
> 
> Fragen über fragen, weiss keiner Rat?



Lowrance im Normalfall ja, Humminbird nicht.
Strom ist kein Problem da mit Batterie.


----------



## O.HA (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: USA Import Echolot*

Habe mir vor ein Paar Jahren das Eagle 320 Df aus USA mitbringen lassen.
Strom na klar da 12 Volt:vik:
Kannst sogar auf Deutsches Menü umstellen:vik:
Der Haken ist natürlich die Bedienungsanleitung auf englisch.
Aber das Menü erklärt sich eigentlich von selbst,ich hatte keine Probleme#6
Oder fragst hier im Board nach hat bestimmt einer:l
Falls Interesse will es gerade verkaufen.
Mit selbstgebauter Halter für Geber und Accu.
Ist aber mehr für Tiefes Wasser,sprich Norwegen.
Kommplett im Koffer für 150 Euro,bei Interesse einfach melden.Natürlich auch bei wenn nur noch Fragen sind.


----------



## thomsen3 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: USA Import Echolot*

lohnt sich das bei dem momentanen wechselkurs überhaubt noch um sich bei garantiefällen diesen stress zu geben wegen den paar mücken?

bein reinen echolot wird es wohl keine probleme geben, aber bei plottergeräte von lowrance soll einem dann das so genannte geofencing einen strich durch die rechnung machen.


----------



## Shira11 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: USA Import Echolot*

Ja und bei Humminbird gibts keine Metric#h


----------



## Stxkx1978 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: USA Import Echolot*

ich habe mir damals als das"lowrance 5X pro" raus kam eines aus den usa geholt.
das menu ist anfangs bei allen auf englisch,in feet und farenheit.
kann man aber alles umstellen auf deutsch,in meter und celsius...
ob usa oder europa,die sind gleich.


gruss
Daniel


----------



## Ted (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: USA Import Echolot*

Mit glück bekommste die in Holland sehr günstig. Das würde ich Dir eher empfehlen als Eins aus den USA zu besorgen. Steuern, Zoll und Versand sind so hoch, dass es sich nicht wirklich lohnt das Risiko mit der Garantie einzugehen - finde ich.


----------



## Bademeister (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: USA Import Echolot*

Hab ein Seacharter 640C iGPS, Sprache auf deutsch umgestellt und läuft wie Gold.

Direktimport per Urlaubsreise.


----------



## mokki (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: USA Import Echolot*

@ Ted; wo in Holland kann ich denn mal gucken? danke für den Tipp.
#
Danke auch an alle andern.


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: USA Import Echolot*

Hi,

kann ich auch nur empfehlen in den USA zu kaufen........dieses ganze Gerede von wegen Garantie u.s.w. ist  für mich bei den Preisunterschieden zweitrangig. Sicherlich ist es im solch einem Fall evtl. länger unterwegs. Ich habe mir vor Jahren das Garmin 240 blue in den USA gekauft.......hier war damals die Preisspanne von um die 490,- bis 920,-Euro !!!!! Ich habe es für umgerechnet 190,-Euro gekauft. (Man fragt sich immer, mit welcher Berechtigung man hier soviel Geld bezahlt |bigeyes #d)
Menueführung umgestellt von Englisch auf Deutsch und von feet auf Meter und gut......läuft heute noch einwandfrei. 
Da ich beruflich öfter in den USA (Houston,Tx) zu tun habe, kaufe ich generell alle meine Angelgeräte dort, ausser evtl. Kleinkram wie Wirbel u.s.w. Auch, weil einiges Markenzubehör, unter anderem auch Markenruten und Rollen hier nicht erhältlich sind.


----------

